# Sauerkraut Goose Recipe



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Sauerkraut Goose Recipe*


8 Goose Breasts (Around 1-2 breats per person, we reheat leftovers later), cut in 1/4" strips across the grain

1 Jar of Sauerkraut (if you're feeding 6 or more, maybe get a second jar)

1 onion (yellow or white)

Rye or Sandwich bread

1000 Island Dressing

1 brick Pepper Jack Cheese

Everybody loves this so I thought I'd post it up. So darn easy too.

I used this on Giant Canadas the other weekend, but anything waterfowl will do. The key is to cut the strips, across the grain, in about 1/4" thick strips. I cut all the skin/film off too. Soak the strips in salt water for about an hour, then I thoroughly rinse the strips in cold water. I try to get as much blood out as possible.

After the proper preparation, you're pretty much done. Throw the strips in a crock pot, cover in sauerkraut (I used the jar stuff, one jar does the trick usually). I let the crock pot go on low for about 4-5 hours and it's ready. Don't be afraid to cut up a yellow/white onion and throw the rings in there too...good in the end.

From there, we basically make "goose reubens". Rye bread if you have it, texas toast works good too.....1000 island dressing and pepper jack cheese. I did use long sandwhich bread loafs last weekend and I thought it was even better.

You can't taste the game test in the end of the goose....the german kick gets it out. :wink:

Enjoy


----------

